
Show HN: Budgit – Get your budget in 3 minutes - rubendinho
http://www.budgitapp.com
======
rubendinho
Hi there - Budgit's founder here. Happy to answer any questions you might
have. We want to make budgeting painless and effortless, with no ads or data
entry. You can read more our approach here:
[https://blog.budgitapp.com/introducing-
budgit-e24e67880b22](https://blog.budgitapp.com/introducing-
budgit-e24e67880b22), or watch a quick demo on our website.

Thanks and happy to answer any questions.

-Ruben

